# Lian-Li [Edel]Schreibtische



## ZeroToxin (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Community!

Nachdem ich grade so n bissl auf der Lian-Li Website rumgestöbert habe, sind mir ein paar nette Dinge aufgefallen

Unter anderem diese Schreibtische

Jetz hab ich mal gegoogelt, aber keine wirklich brauchbaren Infos gefunden wo und vor allem wann diese Schreibtische zu was für einem Preis verfügbar sind.

Ich denke grade für die "Kabelmessies" unter uns (wie auch mir selbst ^^) wäre so n Schmuckstück doch ne glatte Bereicherung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter anderem nette extras:

Multimedia Port
Kabelhalterungen 
und vieles mehr

hier gibts die extra infos 

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man nicht so viel wert auf das Design legt, kann man sich sowas auch locker selbst bauen  

Mein Kumpel hat Beispielsweise seinen Lichtschalter unter der Schreibtischplatte montiert


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier haste mal ein Sonderangebot für so ein Schreibtisch  -> LIAN-LI F1B Archimedes Flagship , LIAN-LI F1B Archimedes Flagship @ performance-pcs.com


----------



## kuki122 (24. Dezember 2009)

sind wahrscheinlich wirklich gut, aber verdammt teuer.. zudem ist alu immer kalt


----------



## netheral (24. Dezember 2009)

Optisch sieht es ja echt stylisch aus. Aber eines gehört einfach dan den Dingern verboten.  Und zwar, dass der Tower unter dem Tisch ist.  Ich kauf mir ein Lian-Li, um es sehen zu können und nicht, um es zu verstecken.

Naja, und Alu als Tischoberfläche wäre mir persönlich auch viel zu kalt. Da bevorzuge ich doch das gute alte Holz. N einfacher 70 Euro Ikea Schreibtisch reicht mir. Da hab ich eine Platte, füße drunter und bin durch keine Schubladen usw. eingeschränkt.


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> [...]Und zwar, dass der Tower unter dem Tisch ist.  Ich kauf mir ein Lian-Li, um es sehen zu können und nicht, um es zu verstecken.
> 
> Naja, und Alu als Tischoberfläche wäre mir persönlich auch viel zu kalt. Da bevorzuge ich doch das gute alte Holz. N einfacher 70 Euro Ikea Schreibtisch reicht mir. [...]



Da kann ich zustimmen. So ein geiles Gehäuse will man doch nicht verstecken, sondern es offen präsentieren. Das mit der kalten Oberfläche ist klar, und sie sind verdammt teuer. Eigentlich Schwachsinn einen Schreibtisch für 3000€ zu kaufen .

mfg


----------



## feivel (26. Dezember 2009)

schon schick, aber ich bevorzuge warmes holz in der wohnung, und er ist einfach viel zu teuer


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde diesen Schreibtisch genial!
Ich meine im Sommer ist die Aluoberfläche ja nicht so schlimm, und im winter hat ma en langen pulli an, da spürt man das kalte Alu dann auch nicht.

Aber warum ist Alu eigendlich kälter als Holz, die Raumtemperatur ist doch gleich!
Oder besser gesagt, warum fühlt es sich so kalt an?


----------



## KOF328 (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn jemand 3000€ geschenkt bekommt und die wahl zwischen pc und schreibtisch hat, würde sich doch jeder "vernünftige" nen hardcore gaming rechner mit "uber-1337-w455312küh1un6 und 5970-c12055f1123" bauen, was das soll widerspricht aber eigentlich dem fremdwort "vernunft"


----------



## Acid (2. Januar 2010)

finde sie schon ganz nett aber zu dem preis naja....


----------

